# Buying a '88 Nissan Prairie



## Olijnsma (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello, 

I made an ridiculous offer for a 1988 Nissan Prairie, and I got suprised by the mail that I can pick up the car for like 180 US dollars.

Maybe it sound stupid, but I really like the looks of the old 1980's cars. And we have owned a car like this many years ago.

Do you perhaps know, to wich points I have to look carefully for rust and mechanical problems, due to it's age?

these are pictures of the car:


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I personally havent seen one of those here in the US, i'm pretty sure we never got them. Maybe we have the engine in one of our cars what engine does it have?


----------



## Olijnsma (Aug 7, 2005)

It has a CA18 engine, and the idea is to fit the car with a CA18DET


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

The US got them, here it's a Stanza Wagon. I use to have one, decent car... Gets some looks, it's an odd car.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

80s folded tin forever! 

Though, I think I'd take an Axxess before I took a Stanza wagon.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

for $180 if it runs 2 months you're ahead.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Those things will run forever. I have seen the rear torsion bar anchors rust out and the rear sink to the ground. Other than that, they are really hard to kill. In the US they were the M10 models and had CA20E's in them. They even made a [manual transmission only] 4WD model!


----------



## Olijnsma (Aug 7, 2005)

ok, blowing out of the dust of this topic, 

before I had the chance to see that car, he already sold it and I can hardly find anyone overhere.

Are there still some left in the USA? I am really eager to begin my project


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Olijnsma said:


> ok, blowing out of the dust of this topic,
> 
> before I had the chance to see that car, he already sold it and I can hardly find anyone overhere.
> 
> Are there still some left in the USA? I am really eager to begin my project


 Yeah we still have them here. What country are you in?


----------



## Olijnsma (Aug 7, 2005)

The Netherlands hahaha, So I need to export them from the USA and import them overhere. Bit strange actually because they all get exported from here to the East-european countries


----------

